# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Sending email to large Distribution List

## Adam

hey, I am trying to send an email to about 500+ people on a distribution list but stupid outlook has restrictions, I have tried cutting this list down, but it just never sends - anyone have any ideas on a web based system or some other way I can send an email to more than 10 people without it crashing?

Thanks,
Adam.

----------


## Ynot

it's more likely to be a restriction from your ISP
most have limits on the number of recipients, to stop mass mailers being used

your best bet is to use a mailing list

people can subscribe to it
and you can email the whole list

saves you accidentally spamming people who don't want the email
(there's now UK laws against spamming, so tread carefully)

----------

